# Sage Barista Express , turns on beeps once and just lights up programme button!



## jnash (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi guys, took the machine apart and looked for any blockages, however tried to turn off with the cover off and i get a beep and the programme button, is this something that only happens when the back is off , or have a screwed something up, thanks in advance


----------



## Samnaylor (Mar 12, 2021)

jnash said:


> Hi guys, took the machine apart and looked for any blockages, however tried to turn off with the cover off and i get a beep and the programme button, is this something that only happens when the back is off , or have a screwed something up, thanks in advance


Hey, is there any update on this? My Sage has started doing the same thing.


----------

